
The Best Way to Learn How to Code - Method-X
https://blog.edabit.com/the-best-way-to-learn-how-to-code-c33d6ff4dda6
======
I_am_neo
Read the book, _type_ out all the examples, work the extra credit. Left right
left right, there are no short cuts, march on through it

------
FluentAnarchy
What if I want to get into AI / data science? Would it be any different?

